# Ipad new to computer.



## MudPuppy2015 (Apr 7, 2011)

Good evening,

When i decided to sync my iPad last night to my computer which the IPAD had never been synced to this computer.

I am given two options. 
1. To restore from an iPhone back up.
2. Set up as a new iPad. If I choose to set up as a new iPad will all of my applications and
information be deleted from the iPad.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

Has the iPad ever been connected to a different computer?

This is a downside of owning an Apple product, as they restrict you on what you can do with your iPad.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

see if the following is of any help
https://answerqi.com/asq/1001/answe...computer-without-losing-all-my-music-and-apps


----------



## MudPuppy2015 (Apr 7, 2011)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Hi and Welcome to TSF! Has the iPad ever been connected to a different computer? This is a downside of owning an Apple product, as they restrict you on what you can do with your iPad.


Yes, but that computer is way to slow so I decided to use my desktop computer.


----------



## MudPuppy2015 (Apr 7, 2011)

sobeit said:


> see if the following is of any help https://answerqi.com/asq/1001/answermail/how-do-i-sync-my-ipad-to-a-new-computer-without-losing-all-my-music-and-apps


Thank you later on I will do that.


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

HoneyBeagle said:


> Yes, but that computer is way to slow so I decided to use my desktop computer.


iOS devices can technically only be synced to 1 computer at a time. They do this to prevent people from just going to all of their friends house and downloading peoples music for free.

For most people.... it is easiest to just go through your option 2 when you move it to a new computer... alternatively if you are willing to do a little heavy lifting.... this method works as well: How to Sync an iPhone to a New Computer Without Losing Data | OSXDaily


----------



## MudPuppy2015 (Apr 7, 2011)

MartyF81 said:


> iOS devices can technically only be synced to 1 computer at a time. They do this to prevent people from just going to all of their friends house and downloading peoples music for free. For most people.... it is easiest to just go through your option 2 when you move it to a new computer... alternatively if you are willing to do a little heavy lifting.... this method works as well: How to Sync an iPhone to a New Computer Without Losing Data | OSXDaily


I had the IPAD hooked to computer and while the iPad was in Backup mode I decided to cancel that. The backup occurred after I chose to set up as a new iPad.


----------

